# Raiola in gravissime condizioni.



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


É già risorto?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Andiamo bene...


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Che figuraccia i giornalai. Figuriamoci...


----------



## Gamma (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":



Boh. Se fosse così spero si riprenda, ovviamente.
È una notizia su Raiola che mi ha fatto sorridere... mai successo.

Anche se sarà proprio al limite, le notizie sulla morte non escono a caso...


----------



## Mika (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Lo sciacallaggio per lanciare una notizia prima di tutti, anche sulla pelle delle persone, soprattutto se famose. Che schifo. Spero si riprenda per quanto mi stia antipatico, ma mai sperare nella morte di altri (a meno non siano degli Hitler).


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

La gazzetta chiuderà a breve quindi? neanche a 'sto giro ci hanno preso....


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2022)

Se ha un cancro ed è in gravissime condizioni è di fatto già morto.
Non sperate.

Ne ho visti chiudere gli occhi più di uno per questa malattia, in questi anni.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":



Personaggio pessimo ma la morte non si augura a nessuno. Che si riprenda e stia lontano da noi.


----------



## Didaco (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


La giornalanza italica.
Forza Mino che devi ancora fare il prestito di Dollarman alla Rube.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":



Assurdo però dai. 

Vi posso garantire che queste cose sono terribili da vivere. Anni fa quando mio nonno stava male, qualcuno (ancora non abbiamo capito chi) fece un giro di telefonate dicendo che mio nonno fosse già morto. In un momento così delicato, in cui mio nonno combatteva per la vita, fummo sommersi di chiamate di cordoglio, fu uno strazio indescrivibile dover smentire la notizia, che poi dovemmo purtroppo confermare qualche giorno dopo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Mamma mia ragazzi, epic fail della stampa fosse vero...


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


E anche in questo caso #giornalai.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Se hai un cancro in fase terminale, ci possono volere ore come giorni ma alla fine arriverà la morte.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Aprile 2022)

Questa è una figura di m... poderosa davvero. Bravi tutti


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


riprenditi cinghialone e querela i giornalai


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Se hai un cancro in fase terminale, ci possono volere ore come giorni ma alla fine arriverà la morte.


Per chi le ha vissute sì, sa già cosa sta succedendo.
Penso sia già in coma.


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Assurdo però dai.
> 
> Vi posso garantire che queste cose sono terribili da vivere. Anni fa quando mio nonno stava male, qualcuno (ancora non abbiamo capito chi) fece un giro di telefonate dicendo che mio nonno fosse già morto. In un momento così delicato, in cui mio nonno combatteva per la vita, fummo sommersi di chiamate di cordoglio, fu uno strazio indescrivibile dover smentire la notizia, che poi dovemmo purtroppo confermare qualche giorno dopo.


Vergognoso davvero.


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2022)

Complimenti all'ansa e a sky che non sono andati dietro googlando come pecoroni.


----------



## mil77 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


E la Gazzetta e Tuttosport riportano ancora la notizia della morte...


----------



## Gamma (28 Aprile 2022)

Comunque Mino, anche mentre sta combattendo tra la vita e la morte, ha creato scompiglio. È proprio lui.

Daje Mino, anche se penso sia molto difficile perché se hai un cancro o lo curi o prima o poi... ma vediamo...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Aprile 2022)

Nelle varie redazioni di allocchi staranno decollando volatili ad altezza culo


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

Comunque mi sa che non ci siamo capiti sull’altro topic quando dicevo che alla fine faceva il suo lavoro…
Ci sarebbe da parlarne approfonditamente


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Ha fatto un post su Twitter. Lui o chi per lui, comunque è vivo.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Slitta?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un post su Twitter. Lui o chi per lui, comunque è vivo.


Visto il personaggio sarebbe in grado di lucrare pure sulla sua morte, qualcuno sa se ci sono scommesse dei bookmakers? Perché da lui mi aspetto di tutto


----------



## Gamma (28 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2022)

E proprio vero comunque che anche se hai tutto l’oro del mondo, la salute puo venire meno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Ma è morto o non è morto ?
Certo che questa sarebbe l'ennesima figuraccia di tutto il mondo giornalistico italiano.

Tutto pur di dare la notizia (a questo punto non verificata) prima di tutte le altre testate...
Tanto in caso di errore se ne escono fuori con un "scusate,ci siamo sbagliati".

Cose che non si vedono neanche nel congo..


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2022)

Tutto ciò che riguarda Raiola è trash anche quando si parla della sua morte, o presunta tale.


----------



## Gamma (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma è morto o non è morto ?
> Certo che questa sarebbe l'ennesima figuraccia di tutto il mondo giornalistico italiano.
> 
> Tutto pur di dare la notizia (a questo punto non verificata) prima di tutte le altre testate...
> ...



Figuraccia, perché non è morto.
Oppure il suo social media manager ha un senso dell'umorismo molto nero


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2022)

LA7 fonte definitivamente morta.


----------



## Sam (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Non ho niente contro Raiola o contro i procuratori in sé, perché sono professionisti che fanno il loro mestiere.
Se il sistema è marcio, il problema è a monte, e le colpe sono da imputare a chi lo governa a livello federale e fa i regolamenti, non con chi, all'interno delle regole stabilite, si muove e fa i suoi interessi, per quanto moralmente discutibili essi possano sembrare. Sembra cinico da dire, ma è così.
Quindi Raiola fa bene a fare quello che fa, se ciò porta soddisfazione ai suoi assistiti. Lo pagano proprio per quello.


Detto ciò, la morte è un qualcosa che va al di là di ogni discussione.
Perciò, un grande in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> .



Che robe, squallore da una parte e dall'altra... Mi sale il vomito


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Figuraccia, perché non è morto.
> Oppure il suo social media manager ha un senso dell'umorismo molto nero


Lo tengono in congelatore per percepire le commissioni.
Apparte le battutacce, speriamo ce la faccia e che stia alla larga dal mondo del calcio.


----------



## Maravich49 (28 Aprile 2022)

Mamma mia ragazzi... Questo dimostra il livello dei giornalai italiani


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2022)

VAR


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2022)

Cioè Mino Raiola ha twittato, non è nemmeno in condizioni gravi. 

È semplicemente malato


----------



## EmmePi (28 Aprile 2022)

Alla faccia del (falso ed ipocrita) buonismo diffuso e del politicamente corretto... io rimango sul proverbiale ciglio del fiume aspettando che passano i cadaveri dei nemici.
Non la tiro a nessuno, in verità quest'uomo se l'è cercata da solo. Se è accaduto, accade od accadrà... io intanto pazientemente aspetto... (ce ne sono tanti altri che devono transitare)


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Aprile 2022)

Sono l'unico che si sta immaginando raviolone scofanarsi di gelato mentre legge divertito i commenti di cordoglio dei peggiori nemici?


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Vabbè, però, che scempio certi giornalisti italiani!


----------



## wildfrank (28 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Assurdo però dai.
> 
> Vi posso garantire che queste cose sono terribili da vivere. Anni fa quando mio nonno stava male, qualcuno (ancora non abbiamo capito chi) fece un giro di telefonate dicendo che mio nonno fosse già morto. In un momento così delicato, in cui mio nonno combatteva per la vita, fummo sommersi di chiamate di cordoglio, fu uno strazio indescrivibile dover smentire la notizia, che poi dovemmo purtroppo confermare qualche giorno dopo.


Sarà la famosa ansia da informazione che fa danni notevoli, come quando una coppia di miei amici ricevettero condoglianze per il figlio che era appena morto in un incidente, mentre ancora non ne erano al corrente.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Aprile 2022)

Arrogante nel tweet anche in fin di vita a quanto pare….

anche se qui con i giornalai non ha tutti i torti


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Aprile 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sarà la famosa ansia da informazione che fa danni notevoli, come quando una coppia di miei amici ricevettero condoglianze per il figlio che era appena morto in un incidente, mentre ancora non ne erano al corrente.


Potrebbe anche essere effettivamente morto... certe dinamiche quando ci sono in ballo interessi enormi come può essere il lascito testamentario di un personaggio del genere sono molto comuni, diciamo che il valore del patrimonio del defunto è inversamente proporzionale alla precisione della data del decesso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Aprile 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Lo tengono in congelatore per percepire le commissioni.
> Apparte le battutacce, speriamo ce la faccia e che stia alla larga dal mondo del calcio.


Di battutacce me ne vengono in mente tantissime, non dico niente che è meglio.


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La gazzetta chiuderà a breve quindi? neanche a 'sto giro ci hanno preso....


Ormai slittano su tutto...


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico che si sta immaginando raviolone scofanarsi di gelato mentre legge divertito i commenti di cordoglio dei peggiori nemici?


Non sei il solo credimi


----------



## Gamma (28 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sono l'unico che si sta immaginando raviolone scofanarsi di gelato mentre legge divertito i commenti di cordoglio dei peggiori nemici?



Per una volta potrà leggere commenti affettuosi nei suoi confronti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sarà la famosa ansia da informazione che fa danni notevoli, come quando una coppia di miei amici ricevettero condoglianze per il figlio che era appena morto in un incidente, *mentre ancora non ne erano al corrente*.



Non ci posso credere. Ho avuto una fitta allo stomaco, giuro.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Aprile 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sarà la famosa ansia da informazione che fa danni notevoli, come quando una coppia di miei amici ricevettero condoglianze per il figlio che era appena morto in un incidente, mentre ancora non ne erano al corrente.


Questa è una cosa devastante....


----------



## medjai (28 Aprile 2022)

Si dice che ha chiesto una commisione del 20% per entrare nel cielo e l'hanno rispedito indietro.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ormai slittano su tutto...


Lo avevo pure scritto nell'altro topic, infatti si erano presi un quarto d'ora per scrivere tutta la mappazza di articoli... Bravo, temuto, chi era Mino, sono fortissimi, roba veramente da andare là col fazzoletto da mettere sulla faccia per essere sicuri di poter fare un articolo veritiero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Per me è una brutta persona e rappresenta ciò che detesto nel calcio ma alla fine si parla di salute.. Avrà anche lui dei cari, non gli auguro nulla


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2022)

ormai non si può commentare neanche i morti che troviamo fake news pure su quello dei nostri giornaloni


----------



## bmb (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La gazzetta chiuderà a breve quindi? neanche a 'sto giro ci hanno preso....


Cioè c'è un articolo di 40-50 righe che hanno buttato su senza sapere la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2022)

*Tweet di Raiola:”Il mio stato di salute per chi se lo chiede: per la seconda volta in 4 mesi mi uccidono. Sembrano anche in grado di resuscitarmi“.*


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cioè c'è un articolo di 40-50 righe che hanno buttato su senza sapere la realtà dei fatti.


Il bello è che ho contato il tempo e sono passati 15 minuti buoni prima che uscisse la BOMB, ciò vuol dire che per 15 minuti hanno preparato i soliti 3-4 articoli tutti collegati alla morte di Raiola, scheda, vita, miracoli, opere buone ecc.
Giornalismo sportivo al suo meglio, tanto sarà morto no? se lo dicono tutti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Raiola:”Il mio stato di salute per chi se lo chiede: per la seconda volta in 4 mesi mi uccidono. Sembrano anche in grado di resuscitarmi“.*


Giornalismo vergognoso


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Aprile 2022)

Vivo, morto o x ?

Male male i giornali


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giornalismo vergognoso


Davvero!
Poi sono anche fessi perché lasciano il titolo “è gravissimo, ma non è morto”. Quindi anche chi non sa della figuraccia che hanno fatto, con questo titolo lo capisce.
Ma d’altronde, di che ci stupiamo?


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il bello è che ho contato il tempo e sono passati 15 minuti buoni prima che uscisse la BOMB, ciò vuol dire che per 15 minuti hanno preparato i soliti 3-4 articoli tutti collegati alla morte di Raiola, *scheda, vita, miracoli, opere buone ecc.*
> Giornalismo sportivo al suo meglio, tanto sarà morto no? se lo dicono tutti...



quelli ce li hanno pronti per tutti: si chiamano "coccodrilli": articoli già scritti per commentare la morte di un personaggio famoso, così da non perdere tempo.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2022)

l'erba cattiva non muore mai...FORZA MINO!


----------



## UDG (28 Aprile 2022)

Se ha scritto un tweet vuol dire che è salvo, sicuramente se uno di noi venisse ricoverato al posto sui sarebbe già all'altro mondo, i soldi nella maggior parte dei casi salvano la vita


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se ha scritto un tweet vuol dire che è salvo, sicuramente se uno di noi venisse ricoverato al posto sui sarebbe già all'altro mondo, i soldi nella maggior parte dei casi salvano la vita


se l'ha scritto lui, può darsi il fratello o lo staff


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se ha scritto un tweet vuol dire che è salvo, sicuramente se uno di noi venisse ricoverato al posto sui sarebbe già all'altro mondo, i soldi nella maggior parte dei casi salvano la vita


Potrebbe anche essere stato un collaboratore.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Raiola:”Il mio stato di salute per chi se lo chiede: per la seconda volta in 4 mesi mi uccidono. Sembrano anche in grado di resuscitarmi“.*


L'avrà scritto Enzo Raiola.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Raiola:”Il mio stato di salute per chi se lo chiede: per la seconda volta in 4 mesi mi uccidono. Sembrano anche in grado di resuscitarmi“.*


"anno akerato accaunt"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":





Stacco che Raiola era morto per tutte le agenzie e per tutti i siti (tranne Sky). articoli coccodrillo dappertutto ,riaccendo e scopro che è ancora vivo.
Questo mondo sta andando veramente alla rovescia.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa devastante....


Direi allucinante, da infarto.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2022)

Ibra in visita al San Raffaele

Balotelli: "ti voglio bene Mino. Tieni duro"


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2022)

Caro Mino, spero ti possa riprendere per poi goderti i tuoi soldi e cambiare mestiere.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2022)

Ma chi ha diffuso la notizia della morte?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha diffuso la notizia della morte?


Probabilmente lui stesso, con scommesse a seguito


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2022)

Deve vivere per vedere i nostri successi.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha diffuso la notizia della morte?


Putin


----------



## Swaitak (28 Aprile 2022)

Comunque doveva farci riflettere il fatto che sky non avesse postato nulla, dato che lui è il loro primo informatore


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":


Uno dei tanti che muoiono o stanno per morire ogni giorno.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente lui stesso, con scommesse a seguito




ma intendevo a livello di testata giornalistica


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zangrillo smentisce le news sulla morte di Raiola, che si trova comunque in gravissima condizioni. Le parole del primario:"Sta combattendo. Indignato da chi specula sulla sua vita":



Meglio a lui che a me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha diffuso la notizia della morte?



Mi pare che il primissimo sia stato Mentana. Specialista nelle fake news.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi pare che il primissimo sia stato Mentana. Specialista nelle fake news.


che figura di melma.  

imbarazzante la stampa italiota.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Comunque doveva farci riflettere il fatto che sky non avesse postato nulla, dato che lui è il loro primo informatore


Beh sai se effettivamente fosse crepato l'avrei vista difficile avvisare Sky


----------



## sampapot (29 Aprile 2022)

ma come si fa a dare notizie false??? alcuni giornalisti sono proprio da internare...personalmente poi non è che mi interessi più di tanto, anche se preferirei che rosicasse nel vederci vincere una Champions senza neanche un suo assistito (tra un pò ci arriveremo)


----------



## Milanoide (29 Aprile 2022)

Se porti Putin in paradiso con te, ti pagherò le commissioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Aprile 2022)

La cosa incredibile è che su SportMediaset ieri lo avevano incensato più di Paolo Rossi, eroe vero del nostro calcio, non personaggio che sta distruggendo il calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che su SportMediaset ieri lo avevano incensato più di Paolo Rossi, eroe vero del nostro calcio, non personaggio che sta distruggendo il calcio.


Tutti hanno un prezzo su questa fredda terra.
Evidentemente c'è chi su vende per qualche notizia passata come fanno gli anziani coi piccioni.


----------



## sampapot (1 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Se porti Putin in paradiso con te, ti pagherò le commissioni.


ho qualche dubbio che vadano in paradiso


----------

